

Programming language trends - RohitS5
http://drewconway.com/zia/2013/4/29/programming-language-trends

======
_smaugh
Nice reading, changing the world is more related to output that input,
sometimes the least necessary influence is gather more and more input in our
weekly routine, sitting there reading, a dull book will will only change our
health, it's what we produce that may have some effect. All my respect to all
the authors all the people that produce something meaningful, that research
and breach the boundaries of science, all of those who teach and share.

